# Removing marks on alloys - with clay bar?



## NickSmith (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi all,

Getting a bit  with the marks on my alloys - would it be OK to use a clay bar on alloys? Pretty sure it's crap in the surface of the laquer, rather than anything more deep-down.... (at least I think so, they're Seat Leon wheels, se pics from my sig to confirm wheel type if needed...)



















Just got an Opti-Clay bar, and never used it yet, so hoping it'll do the trick


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

what cleaner do you use on them ?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

This is just what I use old clay for - managed to get through baked/caked on grime on some Merc alloys which hadn't been done in 4 months and which acid (and I mean neat acid  ) couldn't shift


----------



## NickSmith (Oct 28, 2005)

182_Blue: just Optimum shampoo; I got some (I think it was) Wonder Wheels, but was put off by the fact that it was (I think) hydrochloric acid. I'm looking for something I can use which will lift the marks without eating into the laquer - I'll then just put something like a wipe of Klasse AIO, just to seal them so I know I'll be able to wash the kack off.

AndyC - good shout; my clay is brand-new, but I know a lad who's dropped his a few times, so is wary of putting it to his paintwork. I think I'll try to scrounge that off him, and he can get one with free postage when I next order some stuff from MotorGeek or C+S.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh give the clay a go, i would also recommend megs wheel brightner, in fact use the brightner as a lube for the clay


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

After washing with a wheel cleaner , car wash soap try using a some 1Z paint polish and a cotton applicator, then sealed with Poorboys wheel sealant


----------



## Jack_is_Back (Nov 11, 2005)

Quite a few people have recommended the Meguiar's Cleaner Wax to me for this problem.

I've just bought a tub of the paste but am yet to try it. The deep dished MV alloys on my car are pig to clean.


----------



## k18dan (Oct 31, 2005)

I plan to DC1, Clay, AG SRP, AG EXGloss, and #16 my wheels when I get the change to get them off, as they we referbished about 5-6 months ago, they are still in tip top condiction but it is another project I have to do


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Gosh that's quite product combo!

I'm just going for AIO, Z2pro and a spritz of Z8


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

AG SRP and EGP on mine, and maintain with AG Alloy Wheel Seal.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

I've used SRP,AIO/SG and Glanz wax on my wheels, then they only need washing with a normal shampoo.
On my wife's car I found some tar impossible to shift. I resorted to Meguiar's burgandy clay, using AG instant Showshine as lube!!  This was very messy, as the clay disintegrated, but it certainly worked.I always use this combo with extreme caution.


----------



## NickSmith (Oct 28, 2005)

I think I'll cadge my mate's old clay, and if/when it comes off, slap a splodge of Klasse on to protect the lacquer. I think I'll invest in some wheel sealant for the spring, when I'll start the whole process again.

See, the thing is, I didn't clay my car when I started - I just applied Klasse onto the recently "dealer valeted" (lol) paintwork. So as my knowledge of these dark arts grows, I keep thinking "D'oh!!" Although, after Klasse, Poorboys EX, and Nattys Blue, I can't help but be impressed with just how good it looks when it's washed and buffed up. I should take it back to the dealers and say "_That's_ how you get it shiny, pal!"

Ah well, roll on spring, I say!


----------

